# What would you count as CD1?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

We had a month of IUI this past month as we were away for a few days and it was over when IUI would have been.  Have to say it hasn't been the worst thing in the world to be drug free for a month!! lol

I'm confused though about what to count as CD1 last month:

*Friday - 14DP trigger and that morning I had a bit of reddish spotting when wiping after going to the loo, but nothing after that.  

*Saturday - I had a bit of dark brown spotting, but again not much and not enough to need any pads or anything.  

*Sunday - A bit of brown spotting again, slightly more than yesterday but again not enough to need to use anything.

*Monday (when AF would normally have been due for me as I have a 17 day LP) very little dark brown spotting.

*Tuesday - OTD tested and BFN, but no spotting/bleeding

So what would you count as CD1?  Not sure now when AF is due between tomorrow and Monday so that we can start our next IUI!!!

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I always count day 1 as the first day of proper bleeding, where I need to use a tampon. The drugs seem to give me days of odd spotting before this happens, but I ignore those!


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

mooers said:


> I always count day 1 as the first day of proper bleeding, where I need to use a tampon. The drugs seem to give me days of odd spotting before this happens, but I ignore those!


That's what I'd normally count too Mooers, but what I've put on my OP is all I had last month - I never had a "proper" bleed as such. I do have light periods normally, but even for me that was a bit mental!!

Suzie xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I see! Got the wrong end of the stick there, I blame lack of caffeine. OK, I'd say Friday then, as it was red blood.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

mooers said:


> Oh I see! Got the wrong end of the stick there, I blame lack of caffeine. OK, I'd say Friday then, as it was red blood.


Lol, feeling a bit like that myself hun after indulging in copious amounts of caffeine in Italy a couple of weeks ago and now having to go cold turkey again!!!

Thanks missus, fingers crossed she puts in an appearance soon so we can crack on with the next cycle of IUI.

Suzie xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello i have always been told CD1 is the first day you bleed. Weather it b spotting or heavy. we have had 4 iui and going 4 the 5th in feb all the best of luck  x


----------

